# The big race



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Be there or be SQUARED!! Sat morn 8am 18th scale practice,9am mini z practice,10:45 drivers meeting.11am heat 1, lunch, heat 2 and 3,and then the mains. Official thread on THRC site,go see it!!!!!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Shouldn't it be dubed the,*

BIG Little Race?

:rotfl:


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Size does,nt matter!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im ready!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The "official" first one huh? 

Who else is going? Andy, Josh, Kevin?

Looks like working Saturday may not happen, or if it does, there wont be any problem for me getting off early. Dang, thatll be like what? 4 weeks in a row running????


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Spoke too soon. I got snatched up by another dept. today. They are working 12s and I will have to too. At least the pay is good.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

So are you gunna make it or not biff?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Nope.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Raw deal


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

So what happened? Im bummed that I couldnt race but wait till yall see my paycheck next week. 

Ca Mon. Post some pictures, tell some stories, PLEASE?


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Dude this dad homes is wicked shway dude. Yo lets all show him some mad props yo, lmao


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

hehehe


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Heres some pics,racing was good.Had about 34 entries.18th scale got off to a good start.Several others have em on order.Next race we,ll probably have 8 or 10 racers in 18th


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

That was alot of fun saturday. We had some seriously tight racing going on in the SS class. That stuff was tough to keep your nerves in check the whole 7 minutes. The layout was really hard but I finally got it down twards the end of the day. Keep up the great work trey!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Andy, give me a call tommorrow at work or come by please


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

Had a great time this weekend guys. Awesome race. I really need to quit wrenching on other people's cars and take care of my own. I just realized that they've been through 4 race weekends without so much as a cleaning. Also need to tweak my setup to handle the higher sweeper speed and the hotter motor.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Maybe if you got there earlier might helph:  Just a crazy idea!


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

I was suprized how earily I got there. I got there around 8:40. I dont even get to class then and my classes start at 8:00. lmao


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

Hahaha! My motto has long been “Always late, but worth the wait!” I pretty much put my car down for the first qual and went from there with no practice time. Learned the track ok by the second qual, but was coping with the increased hp in the main.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Worth whos wait? :spineyes:


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

I think Tol need to get one of these lil things. What do ya say tol?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Waitin for the come back Joe. Whens a good time to call,you in town or out? My home is 7134617017.Cells acting funky. Details?


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Josh, no thanks, I will not be getting yet another RC that I can not afford to race. As it sits, I have 5 that just sit there getting cleaned over and over again till I have enough money to race them, then I spend it on a big race then sit and wait another couple months before having enough money to race them again.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Josh. Maybe Tol cant drive onroad! Ever think of that? Eh eh eh eh!

BTW guys. Thank you very much. You know what for. 

One more thing. I keep showing an unread PM that I cant find. Its 6:30 pm on Monday and if it was you, please resend it.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Gary, it was prolly my last one, nothing important. By the way, I can drive on-road, but I know I am not that fast with it, only ran touring car maybe a dozen times. I feel I did fairly well given I have no clue how to set one up and just threw it down, won the B main at the regional I ran in stock class at Reflex a few years back. Fastest Losi on the track.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Tol*



Tol Thomas said:


> Gary, it was prolly my last one, nothing important. By the way, I can drive on-road, but I know I am not that fast with it, only ran touring car maybe a dozen times. I feel I did fairly well given I have no clue how to set one up and just threw it down, won the B main at the regional I ran in stock class at Reflex a few years back. Fastest Losi on the track.


B main huh? Eh eh eh eh! :slimer: Back marker! LOL

Try my car bro! Just give the Minis a try. Trust me............................


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey guys just got some stuff in the mail. This Q is about the Ball diff I got. It came with ZERO diff grease in it. Should I put some associated diff lube in there? And here is a Q for Joe and/or christian. Would your magic potion work on ball bearing?


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Gary, I can't afford what I have, why would I get yet another car I will rare get to race?
once again, no thanks.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*And then there's me*

The cars ride too low and the tires are the pits in dirt. Besides the fenders cover the tires too.

one word.......*OFFROAD!*

I won't hold this against you guys though.

*PULL THE LEEEEVER! *


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

what do you mean on bearings? like as a lube? No reason why it shouldn't it is a lubricant that penetrates surfaces and decreases friction. I use it to lube my motors either stock or mod com and bearings/bushings. As far as any other bearings, i don't see why you would want to lube them, they come lubed from the factory and anything else will only attract dirt and dust, which you don't want on your car cause it'll make it have more friction.


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

I would lube the diff. The bearings that you got are probably heavily packed with grease so I would blow that out with motor spray and use a light oil (our motor hooch will probably work). The bearings that we run are "dry bearings" and require no lube.


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

CristianTabush said:


> what do you mean on bearings? like as a lube? No reason why it shouldn't it is a lubricant that penetrates surfaces and decreases friction. I use it to lube my motors either stock or mod com and bearings/bushings. As far as any other bearings, i don't see why you would want to lube them, they come lubed from the factory and anything else will only attract dirt and dust, which you don't want on your car cause it'll make it have more friction.


Sounds like a TV commercial.............. But I have to disagree. Bearings that come from the factory are usually "lubed" with a thick heavy grease...... You can gain alot by taking the cover off and either soaking them in a degreaser of spraying them out with motor spray...... I usually run mine dry but you can use a light oil to lube them.


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

ruf4play said:


> I would lube the diff. The bearings that you got are probably heavily packed with grease so I would blow that out with motor spray and use a light oil (our motor hooch will probably work). The bearings that we run are "dry bearings" and require no lube.


So I pretty much said the same thing you did............


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Alright forgive me for not knowing this already but actually carring for the bearings is a new concept to me. Can you actually take the grease that comes with the bearings out and use them as Dry bearings or will they need the lube to work properly. Its never made a differece to me before but everything helps with these lil things.

P.S. Its good to see this board take on a technical purpose again.


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeah thats how I run my bearings. Lube only seems to collect dirt and is only useful for about a run or two before you have to clean them again because they're gritty.....


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

What about a dry lubricant, like powdered graphite, works good as a lub and does not collect dust since it is not a wet lub????????


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

I never heard of anyone doing that before. Would that even work on these small of bearings?


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

madf1man said:


> Worth whos wait? :spineyes:


"MINUTE!"



madf1man said:


> Waitin for the come back Joe.


I don't have a snappy comeback for this one. You have broken my spirit just as you broke the gentleman's agreement about rubber tires in F1. "BURN!!!":dance:


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I will continue to work on the rubber set up and driving:work:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

First thing I did with my bearings is blow that factory grease out and used one very small drop of Marvels Mystery oil. I do that on my offroad cars too. I "Split" the difference from dry and greased because I want the bearings to last. Running them dry will wear them out. I dunno about the dry lube bearings, but its probably like Tol says. Graphite. I made the mistake of adding graphite to a throttle cable in a bike once and it turned into an abrasive. Like sand and water. So unless your absolutly sure there are no wet lubricants in the bearing, dont try graphite. Flush them out and use a very low viscosity oil if your cheap like me. 

As Eduardo would say, stay off the wall. Thats the fastest way around the track.


----------

